# Ninewells - timescales advice greatly appreciated!!!



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi there! DH and I have decided to self fund a cycle of IVF at Ninewells, and I'm looking for some advice from any ladies who have been there. We were there a couple of weeks ago for our HIV/Hepatitis/AMH blood tests and the nurse said that all being well, they would just send out the medication to us in the post. She suggested that the results would only take a few weeks. I mentioned at this point that we were self funding and I understood we had to pay up front, so the first thing I'd expected would be an invoice. She agreed that this would be sent out in the post. I'm just so excited about things moving that I'd like some cold hard facts from anyone who has been with this clinic. What happens next? We will be attending an info evening at Ninewells on 21 March, and I know we'll get a lot of answers there, but I'm impatient! I'm aware of the basic procedure, but what no one tells you is the exact details. A 'few weeks' means nothing. I want to know exactly how long others have waited! Grateful for any advice!


----------



## Milo73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi HendryHope,

I have had 3 self funded cycles at Ninewells.  Before my first appointment we had already had some tests done privately & through the NHS & were referred to Ninewells via both.  Our first cycle was in 2009 so the timeline may not still be the same but I have rooted out my paper work and it went kind of like this:

20th Jan - first appointment and Hep/HIV tests (they didn't do AMH back then)
29th Jan - Test results received
10th Feb - Notification that added to the NHS waiting list
16th Feb - Instructions received for Self Funded cycle using Long Protocol & notification that Invoice would be sent a couple of days later which should be paid in time to receive drugs before the start of my April period.
7th April - Period
27th April - Down Regulation started
22nd May Stimulation started

We attended one of the info sessions in the March & it was very useful, they give you a flow chart of the whole process.  Our next 2 cycles were Short Protocol, the main difference being that you don't down regulate first & instead start stimulation on Day 1 to Day 3 of period.  For the second two cycles I just had to call in a couple of months before I wanted to start again.

I hope this helps, and Good Luck!

Milo x


----------



## HendryHope (Aug 21, 2009)

That does help - a lot! Thanks so much Milo! Just nice to know the timescales that other people have waited. Helps me to identify when I'm over reacting and when I'm not! Thanks for the advice, it's really reassured me.


----------



## leavir (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been self funding IVF at ninewells for my last 3 attempts, and always receive my invoice pretty quickly.  As soon as I have paid usually receive my nasal spray within the next few days so can start on my next cycle.  If you have not received your invoice yet phone ************** there to chase it up, she has always been very efficient with me when I phone for anything.


----------

